# Accommodation/area advice - Newbie ..



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, me again ... My husband & I, our 4yr old and labrador will be relocating to Abu Dhabi next year from UK. Can anyone give me some advice on what areas we should look at, we will be going into a 3bed townhouse/villa(not sure what you call them) Question - compound vs non? Ideally we would like a pool, shared no problem, and a decent size garden. Question - Island vs mainland? Do you get more for your money on the island?

Any info would be much appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Most houses here are referred to as villas but there are some that get advertised as townhouses if they are in a row adjoining others. 
Compound: Advantage if you have kids as they can be safe off the road. Also likely to have a pool on-site. Usually more expensive. More sense of expat community. Less privacy. I would never choose a villa in a compound in AD for that reason. Most AD villas are not in compounds.
Non-compound: Neighbours more likely to be a full mix of nationalities. More privacy. 
On-island: You can find older villas here but also new ones too. Close to shops and malls. The only public beach is on the Corniche which is why the Khalidiya area is popular.
Mainland: Cheaper, further from shops, both of you will need a car. Cheapest is Al Reef.
Other: There are some beautiful new villas on Saadiyatt Island if you have a big budget.
Gardens: Big? Be realistic. If any garden at all they are small. Not worth the huge effort and water cost in the extreme heat. Focus on patio, gravel and paving with a few pots. If you want grass it costs a lot for irrigation (set up and lawn planting). Most villas come with little or no existing planting.


----------



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for info, it appears my husbands' company is recommending Golf Gardens - apparently they have villas there with pvt pool and fair sized garden including grass Happy dog! 
I am bracing myself for living on top of each other - pretty hard when you live in the country, however embracing change is what is expected when you travel abroad as an expat.

Thanks again, much appreciated


----------

